# Cerdan Don Julio Cigar Review - DEAD MEAT BUYER BEWARE!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

a friend of mine saw this online. some guy in FL had his garage filled. he stated they are vintage!!! i told my pal. do not be hoodwinked. this smo...

Read the full review here: Cerdan Don Julio Cigar Review - DEAD MEAT BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

Wow!!! Quite a broad range of review grades. I have one of these in my humi that someone gave me. I'll try it and see.


----------

